# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كيف يتصرف من ركب مواصلات تشغل موسيقى

## أم ريان المغربية

ماذا تفعل اذا ركبت إحدى وسائل المواصلات ووجدت أن السائق يشغل أغاني؟

لديك أحد هذه الحلول:
-أن يكون معك شريط ديني فتقدمه له لكي يشغله.
-أن تقدم له النصيحة حتى يتوقف عن تشغيل الموسيقى.
-أن تعرض عما هو مشغل و تتكلم مع من يوجد بجانبك فيما ينفعك.
-أن تستمع لشريط أو قرآن يحجب عنك ما تسمعه.
-أن تقوم بتلاوة القرآن و إياك أن تقرأ بصوت عال فتستفز أحدا.
-أن تنزل من المواصلات، و هو آخر حل، و هذا أفضل من أن تترك قلبك يفسد.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وفقنا الله وإياكِ لما يحب ويرضى

----------

